# Oh my



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

oh man i wish America would import these puppys..id bet they would sell like Hot Cakes out here


----------



## S15dude (May 7, 2002)

One day I will have an S15. It is by far my favorite Silvia. I dont care if I have to bring here illegally, I will have one. Prolly not for a while though. I gotta finish school first.


----------



## Sykikchimp (May 8, 2002)

I would like to have an S15 conversion on my S13.. with yellow pearl paint.. mmmm.. and a Nismo bumper, and Ground effects.. (opps.. time to change my shorts)


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

lol* my friend right now is looking for a s13....he's doing a whole JDM conversion...mmmm


----------

